# October 2011 Basic Military Qualification



## TOBY0729 (5 Sep 2011)

[size=10pt]_*So here I am, confused but keeping more patience than before. I have applied for infantry in 2009 and since then I am just waiting. I know it took long time for me because I was born in India and my mom is still residing in India. But hey I am Canadian citizen and I love Canada as much as you all do and I want to serve this country to show my appreciation. Canada has given me a lot. Anyways there is saying "opportunity comes once in life-time" and I am wondering when it will my turn. Somewhere around end of June 2011, I was merit listed and I thought I might be heading for September 2011 basic military qualification. Then around middle of July 2011 I received a call from CFRC once again, and I thought "that might be it"; but then an officer told me that I need to do my reliability check once again since it expires every year. So they wanted me to come to recruitment center and fill up the DND form as soon as possible and next morning first thing I went to CFRC and submit the DND form. Then on 18 August I received another call from CFRC. An officer told me, the report on my reliability check came back and they wanted me to explain what happening with my credit report. I knew sooner or later they will ask me about this, but luckily I paid of my debt and gather all my payment statement to show them I am cleared. So when I explained my financial situation to the officer, he wanted me to submit all my payment statement to CFRC as soon as possible and before he disconnect it I asked him "sir what would be your prediction, how long do you think it will take for me to get job offer since this year only 10 infantry position available? Do you think I will be heading for April 2012? Or October 2011 since 4 more platoon is going to begin in October 2011 and he said, "Well you will get a job offer in a month". Since then I am just waiting to hear the good news. The purpose of writing this topic, is to see if anyone else is in the same situation as me. Thank you for reading this and hope I will get some more information from you guys. Have a Great Day Guys  *_[/size]


----------



## Craisome (5 Sep 2011)

This might be off topic but how bad was your credit score ? 

I recently took out a car loan (needed one for my job, no way around it) and I'm a little worried about my credit.


----------



## Chauhan (5 Sep 2011)

The question is not if you have outstanding debt (Car loan etc.) But rather if you are making your payments. Even if you have had bad credit in the past and you have a payment plan set up and are following through with said payments you should be fine. Just have your affairs in order and obtain physical proof such as an Account transaction and/or any official document from said "collector" stating that you are holding up your end of the "plan". Hope that helps, Cheers.


----------



## Craisome (5 Sep 2011)

Thanks, 

That helps  a ton. I did give them a copy of my Repayment Assistant Program from student loans, being poor does have it's advantages.


----------



## TOBY0729 (5 Sep 2011)

Dave is right as long as you have some sort of payment plan set up for yourself and you are paying orderly, you should be Okay. I have about 10 grand and I was going through debt management program which I have completed as of January 2011 and I just got my payment statement and submit it to CFRC. Everyone in our age, usually in debt, but only those individual are considered to be honest who are taking responsibility for their debt and trying to fix the problem. Nothing wrong with it if you have heavy load of debt as long as you find your way out of it.[/b][/i][/size]


----------



## Intrepidus (7 Sep 2011)

It's true there are BMQ courses staring on October 10th, 17th, 31th.  I'm hoping to get selected but its a very long shot.

Has anyone on this forum been lucky enough to get a call for these dates?


----------



## Rabbit233224 (11 Sep 2011)

i'm hoping myself but it seems unlikely


----------



## Probert (13 Sep 2011)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> It's true there are BMQ courses staring on October 10th, 17th, 31th.  I'm hoping to get selected but its a very long shot.
> 
> Has anyone on this forum been lucky enough to get a call for these dates?



I'm going to the one starting on the 17th


----------



## DomL (13 Sep 2011)

starting 31th, french BMQ


----------



## RYAN PICKLES (16 Sep 2011)

Going to St. Jean on October 17th for COMM RSCH!!

Got a post started called "BMQ OCT 2011", if you are interested.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2011)

RYAN PICKLES said:
			
		

> Got a post started called "BMQ OCT 2011", if you are interested.



So we needed 2 threads for this............ :


----------



## Fotoshark (16 Sep 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So we needed 2 threads for this............ :



I think this thread is actually not specified for those attending oct bmq, but for the OP looking for info if he will be attending said bmq.  Perhaps he mislabeled the subject ??  Either way it doesn't look like a BMQ date call out thread to me ...  

- T.


----------



## TOBY0729 (28 Sep 2011)

hey guys sorry for late response and mislabeling the title for this topic. What I was looking from this thread is to gain some information because last time when I spoke to a recruiting officer which was on 18 august 2011, I asked him "how long do you think it will take for me to get a job offer? Is it going to be close to April 2012 since infantry is going to be open again in April 2012? But he mentioned that I will get a job offer within a month and thus I am little confuse about this. I have told last time that I am merit listed and standing in 30 th position. Anyhow hoping some of you are in same situation as I am and probably got a job offer and may be able to share some of your thoughts or opinion or even your experience relate to this topic. Thank you and have a great day.


----------



## Donny (7 Dec 2011)

Tobyo729
How did you find out what position you are on the merit list?
I am asking because I've been merit listed since early September for ACOP. I was told last week there was a selection for ACOP about a week ago and I was not selected on that selection. I am just trying to have an idea how much longer I have to wait. There is a good possibility I may have to renew my Clarence as my case is similar to you.( I am from Sri Lanka and my parents still live there) however my Clarence was done within a month.


----------



## Gulruthina (28 Feb 2012)

TOBY0729 said:
			
		

> [size=10pt]_*So here I am, confused but keeping more patience than before. I have applied for infantry in 2009 and since then I am just waiting. I know it took long time for me because I was born in India and my mom is still residing in India. But hey I am Canadian citizen and I love Canada as much as you all do and I want to serve this country to show my appreciation. Canada has given me a lot. Anyways there is saying "opportunity comes once in life-time" and I am wondering when it will my turn. Somewhere around end of June 2011, I was merit listed and I thought I might be heading for September 2011 basic military qualification. Then around middle of July 2011 I received a call from CFRC once again, and I thought "that might be it"; but then an officer told me that I need to do my reliability check once again since it expires every year. So they wanted me to come to recruitment center and fill up the DND form as soon as possible and next morning first thing I went to CFRC and submit the DND form. Then on 18 August I received another call from CFRC. An officer told me, the report on my reliability check came back and they wanted me to explain what happening with my credit report. I knew sooner or later they will ask me about this, but luckily I paid of my debt and gather all my payment statement to show them I am cleared. So when I explained my financial situation to the officer, he wanted me to submit all my payment statement to CFRC as soon as possible and before he disconnect it I asked him "sir what would be your prediction, how long do you think it will take for me to get job offer since this year only 10 infantry position available? Do you think I will be heading for April 2012? Or October 2011 since 4 more platoon is going to begin in October 2011 and he said, "Well you will get a job offer in a month". Since then I am just waiting to hear the good news. The purpose of writing this topic, is to see if anyone else is in the same situation as me. Thank you for reading this and hope I will get some more information from you guys. Have a Great Day Guys  *_[/size]



Did the creditors send your debt to collections?


----------

